# best woods for bowls



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

What woods are not good to use when making bowls that will be used for food?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Best woods for bowls*

I been turning bowls for about 4 yrs and have never heard of a wood that wasn't safe to use for bowls platters or anything used for food.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not a turner so not speaking from experience, but I am aware that there are toxic woods. I forget what some of them are but google "toxic wood list" or some such terms and you should have plenty f reading.


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*I would stay away from.*

Pine, fir or balsam as well as anything from the 
cedars or Debriegia family (Cocobolo and cousins) Stay With Maple, Cherry, Walnut or other hardwoods. I mentioned Cocobolo in particular because it nearly killed my best friend. If the paramedics had been 5 minutes farther away he would have died. I had made him a set of Cocobolo salt and pepper grinders for his anniversary. it was 6 weeks later at the dinner table he went into anaphalactic (sp) shock. After weeks of tests it was found to be allergic to the oils in the Cocobolo family. It seems that every exposure is worse than the last one. He know carries a E-ppie pen like they use for bee stings.

For what its Worth,
Dave (PacNW)


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I've heard African mahogany is nasty.I know it kills me if i forget the respirator when sanding.itchy


----------



## BilliOwen (Oct 12, 2009)

really depends on the wood species and finish. Simply my opinion.

-Billi-Owen-
BlackHeartOrganics


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Dave (PacNW) said:


> Pine, fir or balsam as well as anything from the
> cedars or Debriegia family (Cocobolo and cousins) Stay With Maple, Cherry, Walnut or other hardwoods. I mentioned Cocobolo in particular because it nearly killed my best friend. If the paramedics had been 5 minutes farther away he would have died. I had made him a set of Cocobolo salt and pepper grinders for his anniversary. it was 6 weeks later at the dinner table he went into anaphalactic (sp) shock. After weeks of tests it was found to be allergic to the oils in the Cocobolo family. It seems that every exposure is worse than the last one. He know carries a E-ppie pen like they use for bee stings.
> 
> For what its Worth,
> Dave (PacNW)


Oye, awful story, but I'm glad your friend is okay.


----------



## blackbear (Mar 21, 2010)

*Woods for Bowls*

Hello All,
Enjoy and stick to the fruit woods Apple, pear' plum' cherry,Damson etc. They smell beautiful as well. Happy turning. Blackbear:smile:


----------



## hdschoedel (Apr 7, 2010)

*Cherry get's my vote*

It's hard enough to make a rugged utensil but not terribly heavy. If you live in the northeast it is common and reasonably priced. Other fruit woods seem to crack but Black cherry is very stable. Of course Birch, maple, beech and Ash are always a good option.


----------



## smithlanger (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds good to me


----------

